# Hid ballast not turning on (flashes then turns off).



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

The left side unit is out and I checked everything but the bulb itself. I haven't been able to take that out yet. I did check all the wiring, relay and fuse and they all check out. 
So its either going to be the ballast or bulb. Ive had the bulbs die before, I think the ballast isn't operating properly and it keeps killing the bulbs. It's been 2 on the left side in the past year and a half.
The only other thing I could think of it excess moisture getting in the housing and somehow killing the bulb. Does this sound plausible? 
AND its an autolamps kit, so I know the parts are quality.


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Hid ballast not turning on (flashes then turns off). (BrendanMX5)*

Did you solve your problem? I just had my ballast die on me today. Did you have any symptoms prior to your failure?
Mine would randomly shut off, usually within the first 5 minutes of driving. I would shut down the lights for 5 seconds and then turn it back on. It would then stay on for the duration of the trip.
Today, it just does the quick, dim flicker and then nothing.
I'm suspecting a ballast issue as well.
What were your symptoms for the bad bulb and why do you suspect it's your ballast?


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hid ballast not turning on (flashes then turns off). (BrendanMX5)*

If its not OEm D2S style then quality is always an issue....but thats a debate for another time.
If you have been going through bulbs on one side then it may be time to buy a new ballast. Typically excessive moisture can degrade a bulb however if you condensation from time to time that ist whats killing your bulbs. try to seal your headlight better and if that does nothing then your ballast is for sure the culprit.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Hid ballast not turning on (BrunoVdub)*

I'll chime back in:
The bulb was broke, same place as before, the top of the bulb, where the wire goes in, a piece of the actual glass broke off and the wire that goes into the top detached because of it. I did notice moisture in the lens before so thats probably what did it.
The headlights are aftermarket but the projectors themselves are high quality (valeo). Problem is, the xenon retrofit bulbs stick out too far in the rear and the boot that goes on the back to seal the projector unit up wont normally fit on. I had to cut a hole in it. 
Now the xenon bulb has a rubber grommet on the wires, I use that and a LOT of silicon sealant to seal the whole thing up. To be safe I used a LOT of sealant this time, and let it dry 24hrs. Im going to go back over it again (out of paranoia







) and seal up over my, umm, seal job from before just to make sure no moisture will get in this time.
Moisture........
will get in again, the bastards







It seems to find its way into everything. Look at brand new cars when its damp and foggy out and see how many have condensation build up in their new headlights, tailights and what not.... water is a mofo


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hid ballast not turning on (BrendanMX5)*

again anything can happen..but I highly doubt that moisture broke off the end of your HID bulb. 
If anything mositure would subtly kill the bulb so it wont work. The problem with Kit bulbs like you have is that they arnt the highest quality and can be prone to mishaps do to quality issues.
However moisture is definatly something to try and fix. Put some extra seal around the front lenses and find a better method to seal up the back. Debris and mositure do not work well inside headlamps wether or not they are halogen or HID.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I think I remember him talking about this a ways back.
I don't think it was just a little bit, I believe he was getting large water drops - not just condensation.
Is this true Brendan?


----------

